# ДВА вопроса - 1. xdm 2. opera

## akam

Давнооо уже не могу решить эти две проблемы...  :Sad: 

1. xdm

После обновления системы. Перестал запускаться при старте xdm.

То есть он запускается, но перед поднятием сетевых интерфейсов. А у меня в конфиге xorg.conf указан

```
FontPath     "tcp/192.168.0.4:7100
```

Естественно найти сервер шрифтов он не может, о чем и говорит в логах.

Стартую так - /etc/init.d/xdm stop && /etc/init.d/xdm start

Как можно поставить очередность загрузки?

2. Opera

Этот браузер вешает мне всю систему при пользовании им  :Sad: 

Запущу оперу - казалось бы работает, да через некоторое время, при заходе на какой-нить сайт (особенно на википедию - 100% зависает) все грузиться. А как только убью оперу,  5сек пошуршит винт, и система снова работает..

Что уж я только не делал... и систему пересобирал, до последней версии обновился, ничего не помогает, хотя на соседнем компе (тоже генту, только  x64), опера замечательно работает...

Может кто-нибудь сталкивался с такой проблемой.

Спасибо.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *akam wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Как можно поставить очередность загрузки?
> 
> 

 

посмотри в /etc/init.d/xdm блок depend()

там очень подробные комментарии

----------

## f0rk

Насчет 2ого вопроса:

Попробуй сделать strace оперы.

Т.е. strace -f -o opera.log /usr/bin/opera

И после первого же вылета почитай концовку лога, в чем там дело.

Должно помочь...

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *f0rk wrote:*   

> И после первого же вылета почитай концовку лога, в чем там дело.

 

И почитай вот этот топик в части практических советов: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-510816.html

----------

## akam

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

> 
> 
> посмотри в /etc/init.d/xdm блок depend()
> 
> там очень подробные комментарии

 

Спасибо, помогло...

А вот с оперой не получается...

Меня наверно не поняли, она НЕ падает, не вылетает. Я ее сам убиваю после того как она отжирает сначала всю память, потом весь своп, и система начинает ужасно тормозить.

Вот это при запущенной опере.

```
Mem:    517348k total,   507464k used,     9884k free,      516k buffers

Swap:   506036k total,   506036k used,        0k free,   164004k cached

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND

 6676 root      15   0  814m 252m  14m S  5.3 49.9   1:40.68 X

 7379 akam      16   0  397m  35m  15m D  9.3  7.0   0:14.87 opera

```

Вот это после killall opera

```
Mem:    517348k total,   254484k used,   262864k free,     5880k buffers

Swap:   506036k total,    89484k used,   416552k free,   112604k cached

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND

 6676 root      15   0 81596  44m 2344 S  6.3  8.8   2:08.45 X

 7259 akam      16   0  160m  43m  15m S  2.3  8.5   0:47.47 firefox-bin

```

опера при запуске ругается:

```

ERROR: ld.so: object 'libjvm.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

ERROR: ld.so: object 'libawt.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.

```

Но как я понял это ява (она не установлена и отключена в опере).

Чтож, ладно, видимо не судьба, буду привыкать к файрфоксу     :Smile: 

----------

## f0rk

А версия оперы какая?

Хотя она и не вылетает, но strace все же стоит попробовать...

Скорее всего там будет что-то полезное.

----------

## akam

www-client/opera-9.02  USE="-debug -gnome -qt-static -spell"

strace я запускал, ничего подозрительного там не обнаружил  :Sad: 

разве что вот это

7379  open("/usr/lib/locale/locale-archive", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

7379  open("/usr/share/locale/locale.alias", O_RDONLY) = 3

да часто вот такие записи

```

7379  open("/usr/lib/locale/ru_RU.koi8r/LC_IDENTIFICATION", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

7379  open("/usr/lib/locale/ru_RU/LC_IDENTIFICATION", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

7379  open("/usr/lib/locale/ru.koi8r/LC_IDENTIFICATION", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

7379  open("/usr/lib/locale/ru/LC_IDENTIFICATION", O_RDONLY) = 3

```

(после создания символической ссылки перестала ругаться No such file or directory)

почему-то мне кажется что все это из-за шрифтов на фонт-сервере.

----------

## fank

фактически, опера сама по себе тут не виновата

виноват flash plugin

убей его, отключи, удали и забудешь про тормоза

проверено

самое интересное, что на домашней тачке (слон хп 1700) флэш работает как часы

на рабочей бывшей - интел 2800 п4 - такая же ситуация, как и у тебя была

пока не прибил

как вариант - попробуй gnash или как он там называется, он вроде глючит несильно, но работает быстро

----------

## akam

 *fank wrote:*   

> виноват flash plugin
> 
> убей его, отключи, удали и забудешь про тормоза
> 
> проверено

 

Сначала я тоже так думал,  но нет, убрав плагин ничего не изменилось.

Самое интересное, это то что, поначалу все работает хорошо, но стоит зайти на http://en.wikipedia.org то, или на другие определенные сайты (может быть это из-за сайтов?) начинаются такие тормоза, что с трудом удается переключиться в консоль и прибить оперу.

----------

## f0rk

Оказывается у меня такая же проблема была.

Просто, прочитав твое сообщение, я поленился заходить на википедию.

А тут недавно понадобилось. Захожу и вижу такую ситуацию, про которую ты говоришь.

Вобщем я нашел такое решение.

(как всегда выручил strace про который я тебе говорил)

При изучении лога strace выяснилось, что опера по каким-то причинам начинает перебирать и подгружать в память ВСЕ доступные шрифты при заходе на википедию.

А у меня установлено было немало шрифтов.

Сделал: emerge -C freefonts sharefonts dejavu

(из лога видно, что именно по этим папкам шрифтов опера чаще всего ходит)

И опера перестала вешать систему при загрузке википедии!

Теперь все работает нормально!

Не знаю, уж в чем тут дело. Но мне это помогло.

Надеюсь, что это и тебе поможет. Если нет - давай свой ПОЛНЫЙ лог...

Постараюсь помочь.

Еще попробую что-либо выяснить на англоязычном форуме или в gentoo-user и, если что, повешу баг.

----------

## akam

 *f0rk wrote:*   

> Сделал: emerge -C freefonts sharefonts dejavu.

 

у меня этого всего нету, так как я использую xfs сервер на отдельной машине.

проблема решилась сегодня, установкой 9.10rc1

(странно, потом опять спустился до 9.02 (emerge opera) и все равно все работает)

----------

## 046

фонтконфиг, ищет шрифты для иероглифов китайских (которые есть на странице википедии)

Если много шрифтов не подходящих (без нужных символов) или их надо грузить с сервера шрифтов - возможны замедления в работе, и неторопливость.

Кстати в новой опере вроде что-то поправили на эту тему.

Обьясните мне смысл сервера шрифтов пожалуйста?

От него же одни минусы и неэффективная трата ресурсов!

----------

## |cub|

про оперу: указывать обьем кэша памяти не пробовали?

----------

## akam

 *|cub| wrote:*   

> про оперу: указывать обьем кэша памяти не пробовали?

 

щас попробовал, не помогает...  :Sad: 

----------

## akam

Сегодня решил продолжить эксперементы с оперой.  :Smile: 

в настройках иксов заклментировал строку 

```
FontPath     "tcp/192.168.0.4:7100
```

и опера нормально заработала  :Sad: 

получается она не может работать с удаленным сервером шрифтов...

----------

## f0rk

Похоже на то...

Кстати, а новый билд пробовал, я вот на нем сижу. (490)

Вроде глюков нет.

----------

## akam

новый билд пробовал, такие же глюки...

----------

